# PC static Noise When Moving Mouse on Desktop



## Cpt.Fox (May 8, 2017)

Hi amigos,
 i have an annoying sound when moving the mouse around the desktop that i can hear with my headphones, do you know how can i remove it? i read an older post from this forum about a similar problem and it i think it could be the motherboard, but i dont know how to get rid this hissing noise in my particular case. maybe some of you had a gigabyte mobo too and fixed it or know a way i havnt heard of.
id be much obliged if you could help me

this is my pc specs:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Foxslink/saved/X7TWZL
and im using CAL! headphones


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 8, 2017)

Disable speed step or change mobo. No other options.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

Yes this is a pretty well-known problem there should be multiple threads here in regards to this issue.

If I recall correctly it's your sound ship picking up electrical disturbance. I believe a third option is to get a sound card but I could be mistaken. It's not your headphones and it's not your mouse, it's the motherboard


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 8, 2017)

Sadly, you didn't include your mouse in your parts list.

Have you tried a different mouse? If your mouse is wireless, it could be radiating spurious RF.

Also, if your headphones are not getting a proper ground through the connector, they might not be suppressing the spurious RF energy that is all around us normally. So make sure your headphone jack is fully inserted and the cable is not damaged. 

Do you hear the noise through your regular computer speakers?

You might want to make sure your wall outlet is properly grounded to Earth too. I don't know what type outlets or voltage you have in your part of Chile, but every home and every computer user should have access to a AC Outlet Tester to ensure your outlet is properly wired and grounded. I recommend one with a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupt) indicator as it can be used to test bathroom and kitchen outlets too. These testers can be found for your type and voltage outlet, foreign or domestic, (like this one for the UK) at most home improvement stores, or even the electrical department at Wal-Mart. Use it to test all the outlets in the house and if a fault is shown, have it fixed by a qualified electrician.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

Look here

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/187276/unread

 You could also try plugging your headphones into a different port


----------



## Cpt.Fox (May 8, 2017)

ok thx for short reply, what is speed step? RF?

my mouse is wired Deathadder (first version) , i didnt know about the electrical part i dont think there is AC outlet tester in stores here, will have to confirm. i will try with another mouse to see if the sound happens

we have 220 v here https://www.adaptelec.com/index.php?main_page=document_general_info&products_id=307


----------



## alucasa (May 8, 2017)

USB sound card, I believe. It's something you could have it connected a distance away from your rig and therefore nullify the interference. I think I tried that a really long time ago.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

Would be interesting to know exactly what sound you're hearing.

If its a highpitched hum only when you move the mouse, and if the sound gets more audible on a (mostly) white/bright screen, likely this can be solved by switching to digital audio out.
Grounded wall socket can also help.

But again, depends entirely on what you're hearing and when. The above are however two very simple fixes most of the time you can try. I have some trouble believing its the motherboard per se unless its a documented issue with that specific one.


----------



## alucasa (May 8, 2017)

Yeah, it's important to know what he is actually hearing. It may not be interference... It may be something more ... medical.


----------



## Cpt.Fox (May 8, 2017)

good news guys, the problem is fixed!  however i dont know how  could i fix it now and not the last 4 months before, i switched the deathadder for another mouse and the static wasnt there so i thought my mouse's cable is faulty and may have been causing the interference, but then i put the deathadder back where it was on the back and (here is gets weird)  switched the audio socket to the front pannel and then it also was no static, i tried the front audio before and it didnt work and dont know why it did now , why does the mouse interfere or the static is there when the audio is plugged in the back? 
when i have more time i will keep testing different usb sockets for the mouse back and forth with the audio too to pinpoint which port or hardware is really at fault here. for now i think the mouse is bad and so is the back panel audio port


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

foxslink said:


> good news guys, the problem is fixed!  however i dont know how  could i fix it now and not the last 4 months before, i switched the deathadder for another mouse and the static wasnt there so i thought my mouse's cable is faulty and may have been causing the interference, but then i put the deathadder back where it was on the back and (here is gets weird)  switched the audio socket to the front pannel and then it also was no static, i tried the front audio before and it didnt work and dont know why it did now , why does the mouse interfere or the static is there when the audio is plugged in the back?
> when i have more time i will keep testing different usb sockets for the mouse back and forth with the audio too to pinpoint which port or hardware is really at fault here. for now i think the mouse is bad and so is the back panel audio port



did you read my posts above??  anyway, glad its resolved. take care


----------



## Cpt.Fox (May 8, 2017)

yes i know but why does the static get removed when i plugged another mouse while having the headphone plugged in the back port, it makes no freakin sense!  
well anyway thanks to all for trying to help, and no im not deaf or hearing noises, if you want to know the sound it made it is this


----------



## Vayra86 (May 8, 2017)

Could just as easily have been some dust on the contact areas in your front panel


----------



## alucasa (May 8, 2017)

It's okay, OP. We all hear things.


----------



## Cpt.Fox (May 8, 2017)

as long as we dont end up like that Mr. Robot guy we should all be fine xD


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2017)

Mouse might not be grounded correctly.

This thread might help.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nt-panel-audio-emi-noise.187276/#post-3653357


----------



## Drash (May 8, 2017)

foxslink said:


> good news guys, the problem is fixed!  however i dont know how  could i fix it now and not the last 4 months before, i switched the deathadder for another mouse and the static wasnt there so i thought my mouse's cable is faulty and may have been causing the interference, but then i put the deathadder back where it was on the back and (here is gets weird)  switched the audio socket to the front pannel and then it also was no static, i tried the front audio before and it didnt work and dont know why it did now , why does the mouse interfere or the static is there when the audio is plugged in the back?
> when i have more time i will keep testing different usb sockets for the mouse back and forth with the audio too to pinpoint which port or hardware is really at fault here. for now i think the mouse is bad and so is the back panel audio port



I could hear a whine when using a Razer mouse and their high polling rate - each reduction in polling rate made it quieter until at normal USB polling rate it was silent. Related?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2017)

I hear a buzzing sound in my headset whenever the FBI or NSA listens in on my conversations. Only my tinfoil hat  can keep them out of my thoughts


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 8, 2017)

RF stands for radio frequency. Radio waves are all around us just from normal AM/FM radio stations, broadcast TV, RADAR and microwave communications. But other electronics can emit RF too and that can cause interference. These devices (like TVs, microwave ovens, radio receivers and other devices are suppose to suppress RF emissions by law, but sometimes cheap bad ones are smuggled in, or if they are damaged, they can cause RF interference. 

Note a dirty connection can prevent a solid ground connection and that can result in interference. Simply plugging in and unplugging a few times can scrap clean the contacts and allow for a good mechanical connection - essential for a good electrical connection. Of course if the spring tension in the connector is worn, any fix by cleaning is likely to be temporary.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2017)

Bill_Bright said:


> RF stands for radio frequency. Radio waves are all around us just from normal AM/FM radio stations, broadcast TV, RADAR and microwave communications. But other electronics can emit RF too and that can cause interference. These devices (like TVs, microwave ovens, radio receivers and other devices are suppose to suppress RF emissions by law, but sometimes cheap bad ones are smuggled in, or if they are damaged, they can cause RF interference.
> 
> Note a dirty connection can prevent a solid ground connection and that can result in interference. Simply plugging in and unplugging a few times can scrap clean the contacts and allow for a good mechanical connection - essential for a good electrical connection. Of course if the spring tension in the connector is worn, any fix by cleaning is likely to be temporary.



Automotive grade contact cleaner and dielectric crease helps.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Automotive grade contact cleaner and dielectric crease helps.




NO!!!!! Absolutely NOT dielectric grease! That would be a bad move and HUGE mistake. Dielectric grease would be the LAST thing you would want to use. Dielectric grease is a NON-conductive silicon-based grease that's designed to seal out moisture and prevent corrosion in electrical connectors. It also *disrupts the flow of electrical current*. Never, as in NEVER EVER use dielectric grease on the contacts of electronics connectors. Note it is commonly used to coat the OUTSIDE of a connection exposed to the elements (like a car battery terminal) to block out moisture and dirt.

Never use automotive grade anything on electronics. Instead, use electronics grade products, like Electrical Contact Cleaner.


Edit comment: Fixed typos.


----------



## kn00tcn (May 9, 2017)

that video actually shows the sound appear during gpu or cpu usage, not the exact mouse input

but yes this happens at times, i can hear it very faintly on my laptop regardless of volume

what if changing the frequency or bit depth has an effect?


----------



## rlink5775 (May 28, 2022)

Unplug the USB connection of the mouse and re-plug. Static build up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> NO!!!!! Absolutely NOT dielectric grease! That would be a bad move and HUGE mistake. Dielectric grease would be the LAST thing you would want to use. Dielectric grease is a NON-conductive silicon-based grease that's designed to seal out moisture and prevent corrosion in electrical connectors. It also *disrupts the flow of electrical current*. Never, as in NEVER EVER use dielectric grease on the contacts of electronics connectors. Note it is commonly used to coat the OUTSIDE of a connection exposed to the elements (like a car battery terminal) to block out moisture and dirt.
> 
> Never use automotive grade anything on electronics. Instead, use electronics grade products, like Electrical Contact Cleaner.
> 
> ...



Never had a problem with it, use light coats


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

rlink5775 said:


> Unplug the USB connection of the mouse and re-plug. Static build up.


Nice 2017 Necro..   

On topic, never had this issue, also I'm using wireless mice only.


----------



## rlink5775 (May 29, 2022)

What? Time stops and nobody experiences this again just because it was talked about?  It's not nice to fool the Illuminati.


----------



## ap365 (Jun 10, 2022)

This is happening to me right now.. i can ear mouse/cpu load over in-ear headphones in the ingrated soundcard and usb external.
Tried old config. motherboard/cpu/ram and the integrated sound card was OK! SILENT!! but with external usb soundcard was not ok...
So.. i try the external soundcard (Audiobox 96) on 2 different laptops.. no noise.. works ok!!
Maybe is the friking power source and gpu...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 10, 2022)

ap365 said:


> This is happening to me right now.. i can ear mouse/cpu load over in-ear headphones in the ingrated soundcard and usb external.
> Tried old config. motherboard/cpu/ram and the integrated sound card was OK! SILENT!! but with external usb soundcard was not ok...
> So.. i try the external soundcard (Audiobox 96) on 2 different laptops.. no noise.. works ok!!
> Maybe is the friking power source and gpu...



The desktop has more emi and more powerful than the laptop. usb unit may not be shielded well enough.


----------

